# This server is requesting that your username and password be sent in an insecure man



## bigdaddy51 (Feb 10, 2008)

I've purchased a program over the internet they gave me a username and a p/w and when I put in their username and p/w this is the message I got Warning: This server is requesting that your username and password be sent in an insecure manner (basic authentication without a secure connection) don't really know what to do.Please Help. Thanks


----------



## espressoguy (Jul 29, 2003)

what's the program? There should be no problem with you giving usename


----------



## bigdaddy51 (Feb 10, 2008)

thanks for the help but my son came over today and figured it out for me .I wasn't putting in the p/w correctly.Thanks again.
P.S.
LOVE YOUR QUOTE Although my memory's fading, I remember two things very clearly. 

I'm a great sinner and Christ is a great Savior. 

John Newton


----------

